# Freezin' ta DEF!



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

We're havin a more normal winter up here this time around. Cold and the snow just keeps gettin a bit deeper - ain't melting! And every time that polar vortex rolls through Canada down into the Dakotas... It just left Alaska!
So... For those newer tractor owners that have been on the pointy-end of those cold blasts - how do you keep the DEF tank from freezing and breaking the pump, etc???
Can't imagine that every new Tier IV or interim IV has a nice, warm shed to spend the winter...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I was told the def doesn't really freeze but gets kinda slushy. I have a Tier 4 but I don't run it in the winter. But I called to find out if I needed to drain it. I was told the line from the tank is heated.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Def freezes at 12F but the tanks are heated, should thaw out quickly


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

No tractors with def but both dad and I have Dodge diesels with def. Haven't had a problem with the cold yet. Supposed to run until the heater thaws the def out and then I think i was told it pumps the def back to the tank when you shut it off. Don't really even think about it, just start the pickup and let it run 10 mins or so and then drive. I try not to let the new one idle much as I've been told its not good for the filter in the exhaust.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree on the heated tank, I was told computer will let you run with out def flow long enough for tank to thaw in freezing temps.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

So, even if you let the tractor sit for a couple of weeks without running the engine (and tank heater) everything should be good to go the next time you fire it up?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The title had me tinking u got a turdy pointer.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

2ndWindfarm said:


> So, even if you let the tractor sit for a couple of weeks without running the engine (and tank heater) everything should be good to go the next time you fire it up?


IF it starts you should be good, or so they say.

Great thread title btw.


----------

